

Simple Static Site Generator for Photo/Editorial Mix Content (Written in Bash) - heyalexej
https://github.com/Jack000/expose

======
heyalexej
I found [http://jack.ventures](http://jack.ventures) today and thought it's
very well done. Got curious what he's using to generate the HTML and tracked
down his repo in one of the comments.

